# Looking for: Spicy Salt and Pepper Shrimp recipe



## Seijun (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi, 
I am looking for a recipe for spicy salt and pepper shrimp (for shrimp without the shell). I used to eat at a place called the Mandarin Terrace, a Chinese restaurant, and they served this. I had to move from that area two years ago and have been craving these shrimp ever sense. Here is what the menu says about it (third one down):






The finished shrimp looked like this:
http://www.rickshawcorner.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/salt_shrimp.20334139.jpg

Any help or advice is much appreciated.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 17, 2010)

Hiya, Seijun - 
we love shrimp here.  I would guess that it's done in a tempura batter, with the salt, pepper, jalapeno, and green onions incorporated into the batter.  I think I'd rather do the big mama shrimp (not tigers) than those pesky little popcorn guys.


----------



## Seijun (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I am not a cook and also poor so I can't experiment a whole lot, but I would love to try making these things. I don't know if the salt and pepper was mixed into the batter or coated over the top of the shrimp afterwords. Would it make a difference? The shrimp were them mixed in with the onions and peppers like a salad. I think they may have been cooked together at some point. The salt and pepper was also mixed in with the the onion and peppers. I have the restaurant's email address but I'm too chicken to ask them for advice. I don't think restaurants just give out their recipes to anyone who asks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2010)

Seijun said:


> I have the restaurant's email address but I'm too chicken to ask them for advice. I don't think restaurants just give out their recipes to anyone who asks.


 

Many will, the only way to find out is to e-mail them.  It is a definite 
flattery for a restaurant  if a customer makes a request.  Most are really helpful when you tell them you can no longer eat there often.  Especially if you tell them you will be looking them up when  you are next in town.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 17, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Many will, the only way to find out is to e-mail them.  It is a definite
> flattery for a restaurant  if a customer makes a request.  Most are really helpful when you tell them you can no longer eat there often.  Especially if you tell them you will be looking them up when  you are next in town.



I SOO agree PF !!  What do you have to loose?  In these times (or any times) a fan base is everything for a restaurant.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 17, 2010)

PS..........now that I look at the picture (whoa, could I dig into those), it looks like the spices were incorporated into a simple light tempura batter. I would guess very heavy on the salt and black pepper, with grated jalapenos.  Yumm........
I'm nearly sure that the spicy salt and pepper shrimp was made that way in a top notch restaurant in Australia.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2010)

They do look yummy!!!


----------



## spork (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey there, Seijun.  Welcome to DC!

Most Chinese food is about ingredients and technique, the "recipe" is written into the menu.  Tell the Mandarin Terrace that, despite your finances, you've bought a wok, and have asked your friends from the area to dine again there to tease out the secrets to your favorite dish.

My best guess...
1. We think of "popcorn" shrimp as thumbnail-sized bay shrimps, but the restaurant probably just wanted to convey texture, and use larger, raw shrimp, which are not "battered" but simply coated in corn starch and allowed to sit in its juices to effectively become a batter.
2. Deep fry.  Remove, and set aside.  Empty the wok, or move to wok #2.
3. Stir fry finely diced green onions and jalapeno, for four and a half seconds, add back the crisped shrimp, season it with some salt, and lots of black/white pepper.  Toss together and serve.
4. My best guesses are always wrong.

You'll never find an exact restaurant recipe, Seijun, like the secret formula for coca-cola, unless you go to the source, but there are people here at DC who can suggest an even better recipe than your restaurant favorite.  Stick around...


----------

